

E-Commerce Is Head Over Heels for Pinterest, and for Good Reason - smharris65
http://allthingsd.com/20120615/e-commerce-is-head-over-heels-for-pinterest-and-theres-a-good-reason-why/#

======
tzs
Please link to the top of the article, not to the comments, especially on
sites that are a little slow to load, like that one. It is quite annoying to
see the article come up, start reading, get a couple sentences in and then
have to jump down to the bottom because the comments have finished loading and
so it can finish following the link.

